# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Nje keshille rreth nje firewall...

## ElMajico

Dua te insataloj nje firewall te ri ne pc po sdi ke te zgjedh.... :perqeshje: 

Nga Google nxorra keto ;Norton,Zone Alarm,BlackIce, eTrust, Fireball, F-Secure, Kaspersky, Kerio, Look'n'Stop, McAfee, Outpost, Panda, PC-cillin, PrivateFirewall, Sygate, Terminet,Armor2net, Bullguard, CheckIt, 8Signs, Firewall X-treme, Freedom/Hacker Stopper, Hackersmacker, InJoy, Norman, Omniguad, pcInternet Patrol, Primedius, Safety.Net, SecurePoint, SecureUP/3b, SoftPerfect, SphinxWall, Surf Secret, TGB: :bleta: ob! VisNetic & Webroot,ConSeal, eSafe, Firekeys, HackTracer, PC Viper, Preventon, NeoWatch, Steganos & Sphinx.

Sic e shikoni jane goxha dhe nuk mund ti provoj te tere.Sigurisht mund te zgjedh norton ose zoneAlarm me te miret po dua nje sa me te lehte se e kam portatil  dhe kta ma ngadalsojne jashte mase edhe pse kam pak vend bosh.

une perdor norton antivirus 2004 dhe windows xp firewall sp2..

mund te me jepni ndonje keshille...

ElMajico.

----------


## edspace

Firewall i Windows XP SP2 është i mjaftueshëm. Mos e ngarko kompjuterin kot me firewall të tjerë. Azhurno Windows rregullisht, azhurno antivirusin dhe mbaj firewall të aktivizuar.

----------


## qoska

gjithsesi per mendimin tim per cfare te duhet firewall thjesht blloko sherbimet dhe aksesin nga jashte te kompjuterit dhe ja gjithcka qe ben firewall ne pc tend e ke pa te.
Per mua te mjafton nje antivirus

----------


## edspace

Këtë mendim kishte dhe Microsoft por e pa që ishte i nevojshëm një firewall për kompjuterat e sotëm që janë të ngarkuar me dhjetra programe që ngarkojnë e shkarkojnë nga interneti. Shumica e problemeve që shtrohen në forum shkaktohen nga spiunët, reklamat, trojane, viruse dhe kjo tregon se firewall është i nevojshëm, sidomos për fillestarët.

----------


## Eagle

Nese kalon ne Norton Antivirus 2005 aty ke dhe firewall-in te perfshire ne programin e Antivirusit. Mundohu te gjesh nje kopje te Norton antivirus 2005 dhe mund te te tregoj se si ta aktivizosh duke mos e paguar.

----------


## qoska

per mua firewall per nje perdorues te zakonshem eshte totalisht i panevojshem per me teper eshte nje problem me shume per ata qe skane eksperience me kompjuterin pasi firewall me te njohur per kompjuterin kane zgjedhur problemet e konfigurimeve me ane te tabelave qe pyesin per programet e panjohura dhe ky eshte problemi pasi shumica e perdoruesve nuk dine si ti pergjigjen ketyre tabelave pasi e dine qe me po do lejojne dicka qe ata se dine se cben me jo e dine qe mund te kene probleme me vone.
Dhe persa i perket problemeve te trojaneve etj si keto firewall nuk eshte zgjidhje pasi kompjuteri i tyre do kete probleme gjithsesi i ndalona apo jo firewall te bejne komunikim ne rrjet pasi ata hyjne nepermjet programeve si internet explorer qe te gjithe firewall e lene te bejne cte doje  :i ngrysur:  me sa kam pare une.

----------


## Eagle

> Dua te insataloj nje firewall te ri ne pc po sdi ke te zgjedh....
> ElMajico.


Lexo kete link te forumit dhe perdor kete skedarin zip qe po te dergoj.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...188#post747188

----------


## ElMajico

Atehere kam nje problem me windows firewall.

Para disa kohesh perdora nje crack qe me pas rezultoi kale troje per shume viruse dhe worms.Qe atehere Windows Firewall nuk ekzekutohet.Perpiqem ta aktivizoj manualisht dhe me thote :"*Impossibile avviare il servizio Windows Firewall / Condivisione connessione Internet (ICS).  Errore 10047.Indirizzo utilizzato incompatibile con il protocollo richiesto"* 

Duke kerkuar ne Yahoo rreth ketij problemi arrita te kuptoj qe keta virus modifikonin vlerat ne regjister.Tani un u mundova te ndryshoj vlerat duke i pare ne nje PC tjeter por nuk arrij dot rezultat.Mund te me ndihmoj njeri se vete nuk po ia dal dot?

2-Tani ndodhem ne Shqiperi dhe lidhem ne int. duke perdorur linjen telefonike albtelekom nepermjet modemit te brendshem.Puna eshte qe nuk lidhem dot ne Irc Chat as me Mirc as me Java nga Forumi.Tani kur lidhem linja me jep nje proxy server.Mos eshte kjo arsyeja apo lidhja teper e ngadalte qe arrin 50Kbps??

Nqs me ndihmoni me beni nje nder te madh.Ju faleminderit.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Andi per sa i perket per hyrjen ne chat nepermjet albtelekom nuk eshte faji se sa e shpejte eshte linja po vete albtelekom nuk ta lejon ate gje i ka portat e mbyllura per ne chat kjo ben qe nuk mund te futesh ne chat as me java as me mirc normal.

Se shpejti mendoj se do nxjerr ne forum se si mund ti shkaterrosh portat edhe mund te hysh ne chat  :buzeqeshje: 

Persa i perket problemit tjeter skam cte te them  :i ngrysur:

----------


## ElMajico

Te faleminderit Leo se po lodhja trute kot  :perqeshje: .

Kur nuk di rreth sherbimeve me mir te pyesesh...

----------


## edspace

1. Shko tek Start > Run

2. Tek open shkruaj *cmd* dhe shtyp butonin OK. 

3. Ne dritaren qe do hapet shkruaj keto komanda:
*netsh winsock reset*
*netsh firewall reset*

4. Rifilloje kompjuterin

Tani besoj se do jete rregulluar problemi me firewall.

----------


## romeoOOO

Me ndihmoni dot, se kam nje problem me windows firewall!


Atehere problemi eshte ky , nuk arrij dot te hap windows firewall.

Ne vijim po vendos tabelat qe me dalin dhe po i perkthej ne shqip se mbase nuk e dini Italishten!  :buzeqeshje: 

E para thote : *Eshte e pamundur te shikosh impostacionet e windows firewall.Sherbimi relativ nuk eshte i vene ne pune.
Deshiron te vesh ne pune windows firewall / ndarjen e lidhjes me Internetin (ICS)?*

*E dyta pasi bej ok, me thote keshtu: Eshte e pamundur te vesh ne funksionim 
windows firewall / ndarjen e lidhjes me Internetin (ICS).*

Un ne fakt qe kur me ka dal kjo, nuk arrij dot te lidhem me Interntin, ose me mire me rrjetin LAN!
Dhe kur perpiqem te rrugulloj linjen LAN, me thote qe serveri nuk i ka dhene pc tim nje ip, dhe qe duhet te me japi nji qe te lidhem.


flm per ndihmen qe do tme jepni!

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

kliko ne start kliko ne run e shkruaj :
services.msc 
ne dritaren qe do te te hapet kliko ne action kliko ne Export list edhe beje save ne nje file e hidhe ketu ne forum ta shofim gjithashtu na jep logo te hijackthis nese e perdor ose kliko ne start kliko ne run e shkruaj cmd /c tasklist >c:\tasklist.txt e hidhi ketu ne forum ti hedhim nje sy. Sa per problemin eshte dicka qe mund te shkarkohet nga koruptimi i ndonje file te windws. persa i perket IP sigurou qe marja e IP ne kompjuterin tend eshte vene automatike nese ISP jote ka DHCP server.


Ardi

----------


## romeoOOO

Flm per pergjigjen Ardi, ateher un e provova komanden e pare dhe po e hedh ketu poshte, ndersa kete cmd /c tasklist >c:\tasklist.txt , nuk e mori!  :i ngrysur:

----------


## benseven11

> Me ndihmoni dot, se kam nje problem me windows firewall!
> 
> 
> Atehere problemi eshte ky , nuk arrij dot te hap windows firewall.
> 
> Ne vijim po vendos tabelat qe me dalin dhe po i perkthej ne shqip se mbase nuk e dini Italishten! 
> 
> E para thote : *Eshte e pamundur te shikosh impostacionet e windows firewall.Sherbimi relativ nuk eshte i vene ne pune.
> Deshiron te vesh ne pune windows firewall / ndarjen e lidhjes me Internetin (ICS)?*
> ...


Te serviset kur shkon start run/services.msc,te lista shiko ku thote "Windows firewall...ICS"Kliko dy here te ai rresht. Te dritarja tjeter ktheje servisin nga te caktivizuar(disabilitet) ne Automatik.Klik poshte ne butonin apliko, ok.Fik,ndez kompjuterin dhe windows firewalli do filloje te punoje.

----------


## romeoOOO

E bera edhe ate qe me the ti benseven11 po automatik ishte!  :i ngrysur: 

Dhe ku thonte ta vija ne pune, me thote qe nuk mund te vihet ne pune per faj te LAN me duket!

Ka disa dite qe nuk lidhem dot me internetin se me thote LAN nuk ben, duhet te merni nje IP te re!

Edhe windows firewall qe kur me thote keshtu nuk hapet me!


Kan lidhje keto te dyja?

----------


## benseven11

Shiko se firewalli mund ta kete fajin per moslidhje me internetin.Po te shkosh ne start/kontroll panel/security center/windows firewall Te firewalli klikohet lart ne butonin Advanced.Mbushen katroret e bardhe me shenjen e V-se per Lan dhe Serverin e internetit. Pastaj klik ne butonin "Settings" anash dhe mbush katroret anash qe kane te bejne me serviset e rrjetit dhe emailit. Klikon poshte ok dhe mbyll dritaret.Fik dhe ndez kompjuterin dhe provon lidhjen me internetin.Metoda me lart nuk lejon qe firewalli te nderhyje dhe bllokoje per funksionimin normal ne Lan dhe lidhje ne internet.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> Windows Firewall / Condivisione connessione Internet (ICS),Fornisce servizi di conversione indirizzi di rete, indirizzamento e risoluzione nomi e/o servizi di prevenzione intrusione per una rete domestica o una piccola rete aziendale.,,Automatico,Sistema locale


une nuk e shof te jete i filuar ky sherbim prandaj shko edhe startoje kete sherbim Start ose Avia a si e keni ne istalisht

----------


## romeoOOO

> Shiko se firewalli mund ta kete fajin per moslidhje me internetin.Po te shkosh ne start/kontroll panel/security center/windows firewall Te firewalli klikohet lart ne butonin Advanced.Mbushen katroret e bardhe me shenjen e V-se per Lan dhe Serverin e internetit. Pastaj klik ne butonin "Settings" anash dhe mbush katroret anash qe kane te bejne me serviset e rrjetit dhe emailit. Klikon poshte ok dhe mbyll dritaret.Fik dhe ndez kompjuterin dhe provon lidhjen me internetin.Metoda me lart nuk lejon qe firewalli te nderhyje dhe bllokoje per funksionimin normal ne Lan dhe lidhje ne internet.




benseven, flm per ndihmen por problemi eshte pikerisht se un hy deri tek >start/kontroll panel/security center, aty ndalem e nuk mynd te hy me dot ke windows firewall!  :i ngrysur: 






> une nuk e shof te jete i filuar ky sherbim prandaj shko edhe startoje kete sherbim Start ose Avia a si e keni ne istalisht



Ardi, e provova ta bej Avia, por nuk e ben!  :i ngrysur:

----------


## benseven11

Duhet te kesh problem me regjistrin.Si fillim shkarkohet ky skedar per regjistrin.
http://windowsxp.mvps.org/reg/sharedaccess.reg E ruan skedarin ne nje direktori ne kompjuter.Klikon per ta hapur.Klikon ne butonin po,kur te te kerkoje nese do ta regjistrosh skedarin reg.Fiket dhe ndizet kompjuteri.Shkohet ne start\run\cmd\ok.Ne dritaren e dosit kopjohet dhe futet ky tekst NETSH FIREWALL RESET Pastaj provohet te hapet firewalli ne kontroll panel dhe bere ndryshimet duke shtypur ne butonin "Advanced". Ne qofte se kjo nuk te mbaron pune atehere,provo te shkosh perseri ne start/run.Ketu futet teksti rundll32 setupapi,InstallHinfSection Ndi-Steelhead 132 %windir%\inf\netrass.inf
Klik ok.Fik ndez kompjuterin.Shkon start/run/cmd Ne dos futet perseri NETSH FIREWALL RESET Do te dale nje mesazh nese do ta startosh servisin e windows firewallit.Klikon ne po dhe firewallin do ta kesh aktiv,te klikushem ne kontroll panel. Ne qofte se asnje gje nuk te jep rezultat,atehere shiko per infeksione trojane/spyware/virus. Ekzistenca e ndonje spyware/virus e ka bllokuar hapjen e firewallit.

----------

